# Concerto Danza D'Castille by Provenzano



## Lister (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi, I am new to the forum and I hope I am in the right place!

Can anyone provide me with any information regarding this wonderful piece of music and it's composer?

I believe it is a form of Bolero?

I would very much like to hear more of this sort of music!

I have not had much luck searching on the internet - so I do hope someone else out there is a fan!

Thanks

Lister


----------

